
Show HN: JPL Space Calendar iCalendar Support - joshuamcginnis
https://github.com/joshuamcginnis/jpl-space-calendar
======
joshuamcginnis
Author here. This was a fun little side project. It's a ruby Sinatra app that
parses events from the unstructured JPL Space Calendar page and publishes the
calendar in JSON and iCalendar formats.

[https://www2.jpl.nasa.gov/calendar/](https://www2.jpl.nasa.gov/calendar/)

[https://jpl.mcginnis.io/space_calendar.json](https://jpl.mcginnis.io/space_calendar.json)

[https://jpl.mcginnis.io/space_calendar.ics](https://jpl.mcginnis.io/space_calendar.ics)

This was my first time using Digital Ocean to host a little dockerized side-
project. So far, my experience has been great.

~~~
52-6F-62
This is cool. I already added the iCalendar. Got two comet notifications just
this morning. If only I wasn’t trapped in a big city I might be able to make
more of it.

I often miss out on events for want of being out of the loop, so this is a
start.

I’m also a fan of modern Digital Ocean, and my experience has been the same— I
think it depends on the type of project but it’s definitely been useful and
well-priced.

------
basementcat
Props to Ron Baalke for compiling the items in the calendar.
[https://twitter.com/RonBaalke](https://twitter.com/RonBaalke)

------
equalunique
Immediately my eyes read "APL Space Cadet..."

Reference:
[http://world.std.com/~jdostale/kbd/SpaceCadet.html](http://world.std.com/~jdostale/kbd/SpaceCadet.html)

